# unicon patch for kernel 2.6.10-nitro4

## sunmoon1997

基于 2.6.10-nitro4 做的

http://www.magiclinux.net/~sunmoon/download/linux-2.6.10-nitro4-unicon.patch.bz2

nitro 补丁有个小错误，会导致最后连接能不过， 打上下面的补丁即可：

http://www.magiclinux.net/~sunmoon/download/linux-2.6.10-nitro4-ide_pnp.patch

如果不想安装 unicon 一堆没用的东西：

只要下载下面的包就可以了， 使用方法见包内 README:

http://www.magiclinux.net/~sunmoon/download/uniconctrl.tar.bz2

希望您喜欢：）Last edited by sunmoon1997 on Wed Jan 12, 2005 5:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## easthero

sunmoon1997,你真强

bo一个  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akar

的確利害！

不知進了 glc 了嗎？

 :Smile: 

----------

## bookstack

```

bzip2 -tvv linux-2.6.10-nitro4-unicon.patch.bz2

  linux-2.6.10-nitro4-unicon.patch.bz2:

    [1: huff+mtf rt+rld]

    [2: huff+mtf rt+rld]

    [3: huff+mtf rt+rld]data integrity (CRC) error in data

You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover

data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.

```

Could anybody provide a md5sum ?

----------

## bookstack

OK, wget is awesome:

Here is the md5sum:

```

703726b5ee0e2b927482f9bdafa6e072  linux-2.6.10-nitro4-unicon.patch.bz2

```

----------

## bookstack

向大家请教一下 ,

到底怎么安装阿 ?

```

bookstack@getnoo bookstack $ zcat /proc/config.gz | grep UNICON

CONFIG_UNICON=y

CONFIG_UNICON_GB=m

CONFIG_UNICON_GBK=m

CONFIG_UNICON_BIG5=m

CONFIG_UNICON_EUCJP=m

CONFIG_UNICON_JIS=m

CONFIG_UNICON_SJIS=m

CONFIG_UNICON_KSCM=m

```

然后安装了uniconcntrl, copy了/etc/init.d/unicon

还是看不了中文

 :Sad: 

----------

## akar

following this thread, may you can get it done:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=268650&sid=e8f1c1e7e6df946d28b4c73226ecddec

Cheers,

----------

